# Bamboo shirts and the Brother DTG printer.



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

has anyone used the bamboo shirts in their brother? I am so impressed with the tshirt forum shirt I received, I want to know more!! Alot more!

How does it print?
How does it wash up?
Is there a preferred Bamboo vendor for this forum?


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

Robin said:


> has anyone used the bamboo shirts in their brother? I am so impressed with the tshirt forum shirt I received, I want to know more!! Alot more!
> 
> How does it print?
> How does it wash up?
> Is there a preferred Bamboo vendor for this forum?


The master importer of Bamboo T -Shirts in the US is here in Clearwater and uses a Flexi with exceptional results.
The shirts can take very high temps so your curing times are lower and the wash ability is excellent.

You should get the same results with the Borther inks.

Mark


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

I haven't tried to print on the bamboo shirts, yet, with the T-Jet 3. But will as soon as I get passed some work here. The best pricing I have seen so far is from Continental Clothing, which sells 100% bamboo tees ... around $5 a pop (sorry, but rodney edited my post earlier regarding specific pricing).

I will post back, when I have given it a go on bamboo.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

this is very encouraging! Thanks fellas!


----------



## john006 (Jan 5, 2018)

Bamboo fabric is becoming a bit of a revolution these days. It’s no small wonder, too, considering that there are so many benefits to bamboo fabric. It is antibacterial, moisture-wicking, hypoallergenic, and so soft. It is a natural UV protectant and can help to protect you from skin irritation and sunburn. If you really want to purchase the best bamboo clothes for your folks you must visit on our site:-
https://www.siddhiwear.com/


----------

